# Gauging interest in a future prize



## Disparia (Mar 4, 2018)

A real Alienware!!!!!!!!!! (case only)










Early-gen Alienware case, from back when it was just a handful of people building high-quality custom beasts. Got to meet a few of them at a LAN party back in the day (yeah, they had balls-out gear).

It's not the aluminum Chieftec-style case, but rather the heavier Asus Antec-style steel model with embossed Alienware front, case sticker, and side-panel grill. All of the fan ports are 80mm, so not ideal, but with some modding this case could be a unique piece.

Though perhaps only a few want at the chance to mod... alternatively I could sell it and provide a gift card for future WCG challenge.


----------



## infrared (Mar 4, 2018)

Interesting old case  Looks to be in good condition too. I like how understated it looks by today's standards.

'Oh, Hi Mark.'


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 4, 2018)

reminds me of the Old Antec Cases


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 4, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> reminds me of the Old Antec Cases



Yep, pretty much the same other than being a bit older. Chieftech/Antec

Oh man, that would be an awesome challenge prize!!!!

I would have it where people would have to opt in for it though, as many wouldn't want that case. I'd be all over it though. 
I currently have an Alienware that is just a touch newer than that specific system. Pretty much looks just about like that one. It's the black version though.


----------



## qubit (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't grab me, but someone might like it.

Oh, hello Mark!


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 5, 2018)

Agreed, would be a good prize but not for everyone.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 5, 2018)

Had this Chieftec Dragon for over 15 years: still alive and still perfect! Even plastic did not go yellow after all that time.
Used to be in my westmere rig for some years, then moved to my friend's server room, and back to me again, but now it's taking some time off. Always wanted to make a custom board with USB3.0 FP header and audio (instead of native USB2.0 and FireWire).
I believe Chieftec were the anonymous OEM for Antec at that time, and Antec sold cases to Dell... So much for "Made in USA" 



It is my second favorite chassis after Antec P180 mini.
Not sure if I'm gonna do anything useful with mine, though I'd love to get my hands on a black Full-tower version of it. Currently sells for around ~$20-30 in mint condition.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice case with no potential for RGB ledding (thank God)
would be good for a crunching giveaway build

Its never going to come across the AO (would cost to much )
Kudos for the thought on offering it for a future giveaway

PS no TPU name in Photo and heatware   (Please update as per The Rules    friendly pisstake >>>)


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 5, 2018)

"I did naaaat... Oh, hi Mark."

Thanks for the flashbacks. That case just screams 2004-2005. All those cases require modding for good airflow nowadays. I myself took upon myself to get a dremel out and put it to an Asus box that I got a year ago, just so I can mount a proper 120mm fan in the front to keep the south-bridge cool on the motherboard.

I remember when I really wanted a high-end PC back then, but I was still a kid and couldn't even begin imagine affording one. So I dreamed of cloning my dad's computer (somehow). Just so I can play the games that were all the rage at the time.

As much as I like the vanilla aesthetic, it really needs to be modded to incorporate today's high-end components and keep them cool. I don't know how people stand 80mm fans or even 120mm .


----------



## Disparia (Mar 9, 2018)

Yup, I would do it myself, but it's like 4th or 5th place on my project list. At the pace I complete projects... it's just going to sit for years.

Sounds like it might be somewhat of an interesting prize, as long as it was opt-in. I'll bring it up with Norton when he prepares us for the next challenge. Maybe I can sweeten the deal with a retro build inside the Alienware or like I said, maybe I'll try to convert it into a more generalized prize.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2018)

I have a few thoughts about what we can put inside it


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 9, 2018)

Norton said:


> I have a few thoughts about what we can put inside it



Work Related ? ( )


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 9, 2018)

infrared said:


> Interesting old case  Looks to be in good condition too. I like how understated it looks by today's standards.
> 
> 'Oh, Hi Mark.'





qubit said:


> Oh, hello Mark!





EntropyZ said:


> "I did naaaat... Oh, hi Mark."



Hi!


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Work Related ? ( )


Only if was made of porcelain 

I do have that X58/i7-980X combo that I was thinking about retiring from my farm and donating for a future giveaway. It would make a good base for a nice crunching/folding setup


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2018)

Norton said:


> I have a few thoughts about what we can put inside it


http://toyvax.glendale.ca.us/~vance/vaxbar.html
Check out the last modified date at the bottom of the page.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 10, 2018)

Norton said:


> X58/i7-980X



Oh man, that would be an amazing setup for this case!!!!!! Pretty much the same era. The case may be a bit older, but not by much.


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2018)

I actually use a case very much like that one in my main rig, though I don't have the front door panel for it anymore... or the feet.


----------

